# Instructions



## MrCrispy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, this is my first post on this forum...

I have just bought a modern Vostok Komandersie auto and am extremely pleased with it - been wanting a nice watch for a long time and am glad I choose this one.

I just have a question about setting the date. The instructions I got with it were a bit vague. They said to pull out the winding head and turn it clockwise to adjust the date - but all this seemed to do was wind the hands backward!!

The instructions about going from 8 to 12 and so on was worse than vague - it was scary...!!

Can anyone say if there is a place you can download a clearer, more understandable User Guide for the Komandersie...??

Any help would be great...


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

MrCrispy said:


> Hi, this is my first post on this forum...
> 
> I have just bought a modern Vostok Komandersie auto and am extremely pleased with it - been wanting a nice watch for a long time and am glad I choose this one.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a bit odd. It doesn't have a quickset date so you need to wind the time forward to midnight so the date flicks over. Now wind it back to 8pm, then forward to midnight again, the date should flick over again. Repeat until you have the correct date, or you get bored and decide you'll pretend the date's not there.









It's time consuming but quicker than winding through 24hours every time!


----------



## MrCrispy (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent - thanks very much for that - all is clearer now...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MrCrispy said:


> Excellent - thanks very much for that - all is clearer now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome







. If we were any sort of forum then we'd have a Vostok information page. My apologies







.


----------

